# NZXT Hue zerstört PCs



## lenne0815 (3. November 2016)

*NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

-------

UPDATE 

Der Junge Herr hat anscheinend 0 und +3v am Hue Verpolt - d.h. selber Schuld die Meldung war ne Luftnummer. 

The NZXT Hue+ Did NOT Kill My PCs (Public Apology) - YouTube

-------

Anscheinend kann es im Zusammenspiel mit der NZXT Hue+ Led Steuerung  unter Umständen die noch nicht geklärt sind, einen Kurzschluss geben, der sämtliche Komponenten im PC betreffen kann:

Das Problem erstmals dokumentiert hat Reddit User u/Zhaopow in diesem Video: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rz4MbsShCic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bild von dem auslösenden Schaden auf der Hue+ Platine hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es haben sich bereits mehrere andere User mit dem gleichen Problem gemeldet.

NZXTs u/IVANZXT hat folgendes Statement veröffentlicht:

Hello everyone.

Just wanted to let you know that we are trying to get to the root cause of this issue and evaluating everything that could have possibly caused it.
The HUE+ was released one year ago and thousands of builders are using it without experiencing any of the problems mentioned in this thread.
We take product failures very seriously and promise we'll figure out what happened and find a solution.

-Ivan (Community Manager @ NZXT)

Übersetzt:

Hallo,

Wir wollen euch wissen lassen, dass wir daran arbeiten herauszufinden welche Ursache dieses Problem hat.
HUE+ wurde vor einem Jahr released und tausende von Kunden benutzen es bisher ohne die genannten Probleme.
Wir nehmen Produktfehler sehr ernst und versprechen das wir herausfinden werden was passiert ist und eine Lösung finden.

-Ivan (Community Manager @ NZXT)

Link zum Reddit Thread


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Puh, ich hatte überlegt, mir Hue zuzulegen. Zum Glück war ich zu geizig.


----------



## lenne0815 (3. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Für die Betroffenen auf jeden Fall extrem ärgerlich, zumal Umtausch etc sehr schwer zu klären sind.


----------



## Combi (3. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

ok,news...aber soll ich ne glaskugel fragen was ne hue+ ist`!
so ein bischen text schreiben,um was es geht,wäre doch echt toll.
wenn du das "r" vergessen hast,weis ich was es ist,so muss ich noch google fragen-


----------



## lenne0815 (3. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Bittesehr.


----------



## Orth (14. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Hi,

habe mir gestern die HUE+ mit 4 LED Steifen angeschlossen, nachdem mir Caseking sagte, Sie hatten keine derartige Reklamation.
(Hatte sie schon vor der USER NEWS gekauft, bin aber nicht zum Einbau gekommen.)

Bei mir läuft alles problemlos und sieht schick aus.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (14. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Mhm... ich wollt mir das HUE+ die Tage eigentlich zulegen... aber ich glaub, ich warte dann wohl doch lieber oder nehme was anderes. 
Wäre unschön wenns die komplette Hardware mitnimmt.
Vor allem, wer ersetzt einem das? Glaube nicht, das NZXT sagt, "Hey kein Thema, bekommst ne neue Kiste von uns"


----------



## Karotte81 (14. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Puh, der arme Kerl. Das war ja richtig hart. Ich dachte zuerst, er will jetzt nicht wirklich vorführen wie das Teil seinen PC grillt, aber nein, er wusste es nicht und bekommt live mit wie sein PC von dem Hue geschrottet wird. Übel.  Da muss ich mal auf Reddit verfolgen wie das ausgeht. 

Was ich gerne wissen wuerde, was ist das bitte fuer ein affengeiles Mainboard in seinem anderen Zimmer? Kann nur AsRock lesen. Und hat das Board mehrere Ram Slots links u rechts neben der Cpu? Nie gesehen sowas. Der Ram sieht auch klasse aus. Kennt jmd die Komponenten?

Edit: Board gefunden. ASRock X99 Taichi Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad

Fehlt nur noch der Ram. Aber meine Guete, das Ding sieht umwerfend aus!


----------



## InfoStudent (15. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

@Karotte81
Müsste der RAM hier sein. Bei uns unbekannt aber in den USA wohl am Vormarsch.
APACER Blade Fire 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC-25600) Desktop Memory Model EK.16GA1.GEDK2-Newegg.com

Weil den hat er genannt, als er hier: Building Walter White v2.0 - YouTube den PC baute.


----------



## InfoStudent (19. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

The NZXT Hue+ Did NOT Kill My PCs (Public Apology) - YouTube gibt ein Update dazu. Es war wohl nicht der Hue, sondern ein falsches Kabel am Netzteil.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Puh, der arme Kerl. Das war ja richtig hart. Ich dachte zuerst, er will jetzt nicht wirklich vorführen wie das Teil seinen PC grillt, aber nein, er wusste es nicht und bekommt live mit wie sein PC von dem Hue geschrottet wird. Übel.  Da muss ich mal auf Reddit verfolgen wie das ausgeht.
> 
> Was ich gerne wissen wuerde, was ist das bitte fuer ein affengeiles Mainboard in seinem anderen Zimmer? Kann nur AsRock lesen. Und hat das Board mehrere Ram Slots links u rechts neben der Cpu? Nie gesehen sowas. Der Ram sieht auch klasse aus. Kennt jmd die Komponenten?
> 
> ...



Der "Arme" Kerl war selber schuld. 
Shit happens, wenn man das falsche Kabel (von einem anderen modularen Netzteil) für ein modulares Netzteil verwendet. Zumindestens hat er es dann aufgeklärt und sich beim Hersteller entschuldigt (siehe das von InfoStudent verlinkte Video). 

Ich sehe seine Videos gerne und habe auch erst mitgelitten.

Also an alle die mit der Hue+ liebäugeln ... Sie war nicht die Ursache, sondern das Opfer und wurde zeitgleich mit den anderen Komponenten gegrillt. Ursache der Grillaktion war ein falsches Netzteilkabel, dass von einem anderen Netzteil stammte und deswegen gänzlich anders auf Netzteilseite belegt war.


----------



## Karotte81 (19. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Äh, warum zitierst du mich? Zu dem Zeitpunkt war es ein armer Kerl... wenn die Komponenten kaputt sind, isser es auch immer noch. Fehler passieren. Und meine Aussage bezog sich auf den Moment wo er realisierte das beide Rechner im Arsch sind. Empathie und so, hm....  

Selber Schuld hätte man auch direkt sagen können, ich hätte nicht meinen zweiten Superrechner dafür benutzt iwas zu testen... sondern billigere Hardware. Aber auch wenn jmd saudoof ist, kann man doch nachempfinden wie kacke der Moment war.


----------



## B4C4RD! (26. November 2016)

*AW: NZXT Hue zerstört PCs*

Moin,

Ist dieser Thread noch Aktiv?  

Ich hab Mir das Hue+ Gestern gekauft, angeschloßen, Software Installiert, das Geraet ansich Leuchtet auch, sagt Mir alles richtig Gemacht aaaaber ... 

Egal was Ich in der Software einstelle, keins der 4 Stripes will's Bunt machen


----------

